# Bzzzzz



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This sillcock was dripping. I was looking at it, and a yellowjacket flew up, landed on it and crawled thru the hole in the sill plate. It's a real pain to get into this crawlspace, and it's very shallow. I brought a can of *Raid* and sprayed it till it dripped. The yellowjackets dropped like flies. I probably took a year off my life breathing the fumes. I tell ya what, though, when I was crawling up to it, that fricking thing was just buzzing, it was like a monster movie. I was extremely nervous, but that first shot of *Raid* put paid to them bugs.:thumbup:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope you charged extra for pest control services.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

No way in hell would I ever of been inside that crawlspace. 

There isn't enough money, period.

Once they start stinging you it is over. If you've ever been stung enough times to swell you up and your airways close up, 


it's over and the property owner is only saying I'm sorry.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A nest that big doesn't have enough of them to be fatal unless you are allergic. You might want to die though......

I got stung on the ear yesterday. fun fun. Walked around with a big red swollen ear all day.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

steve,
you probably wouldn't have made it in there. It's actually part of an addition. You go thru the basement then climb up thru an old window, over the water meter. You crawl a couple of yards, then some duct work crosses, and there is probably about 15" clearance. If I got attacked, there was no way I was getting away from them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad I never ran into something like that!


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

You sissies! Back in the day we dint had no rays to spray ate em. You'd have ta take som chewin tabacky and spit them out the air one at time! In the snow, uphill, BOTH WAYS!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like someone has been plumbing for a very long time!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Some people don't realize when they get stung multiple times that they are allergic, until it happens. 

I got bit over 80 times from a spider laying down in a crawl space. Whole left side of my body was swelled up. Never went to the doctor but there was no easy way out. 

I usually start laughing on the phone when I hear crawl space, as I'm already thumbing the number of another plumber to pass the job onto. 

Don't need it, don't want it. Easier ways to make a buck.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Unfortunately,
she's a family friend. She was one of my first residential customers when I had my own shop. She's a great payer, she is one of the few customers I kept from my shop.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm know already that I am allergic to bee strings so there's no way I would venture in there. If I run into something like this I have a great friend thats a pest control guy, I'd tell the homeowner he would cut them a deal and get him out to clear the area. Glad to hear you survived, she owes you a little extra:thumbsup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Protech must be a real cracker..No fear of snakes , spiders, gators, wild boars, yellow jackets ...you just learn to cope and if you want you can run around in your bare feet anywhere.:laughing::laughing:..messin with ya...I dont like gettin stung by them little ornry things.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Stinging insects!!! ~shivers~


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Bill said:


> Sounds like someone has been plumbing for a very long time!


Sounds more like someone's been workin' with pvc without sufficient ventilation.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Sounds more like someone's been workin' with pvc without sufficient ventilation.


Thats it! Too much glue, not enough ventilation! :whistling2:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Double-A said:


> You sissies! Back in the day we dint had no rays to spray ate em. You'd have ta take som chewin tabacky and spit them out the air one at time! In the snow, uphill, BOTH WAYS!


Yes sir yir raht. Emerybody noes dat!. Dem yankee sissies r mush--ya don boder dem yeller jackits and them liv ya lone emery time....spit.

luv dat plummin glue..sticks real good


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I once worked with a friend of mine who was a beekeeper moving 2 hives that had gone wild into his hives to put them to work. I just had an interest in what he did and wanted to check it out.

He had forgotten an extra pair of gloves and he was moving the bees with his bare hands cause he wanted me to have the gloves. Sheesh!

He said if he got stung he would have to leave for a while because once stung he would give of a scent of some type that would excite the bees causing them to sting more. He worked for quite a while bare handed showing me how to do it and at some point he finally squeezed one to hard and got stung. He was literally moving bowling ball sized clumps of bees in his bare hands with them hanging down from his hands without getting stung.

At least bees make honey and pollinate crops....
Yellow jackets have no redeeming qualities...

Bees also die once they sting, so normally they use it wisely.
Yellow Jackets can sting repeatedly.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Every time I see this thread I think of John Belushi in that bee suit on SNL.....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Every time I see this thread I think of John Belushi in that bee suit on SNL.....


"Reggie Jackson buzzes off?"


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

> Every time I see this thread I think of John Belushi in that bee suit on SNL.....


:thumbup:


----------

